# The Island Babies



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok so Lets start from Jump with introducing the family.

I am Kat And my Husband is E.J..

We met working at Mc D's Together. I was 17 he was 22 I think. We really started dating in Sept it was about 7 months after we met. We have been together ever sense going on 3 1/2 years. We live in South West Texas Near Houston. My am a Nanny for my two four month old nieces.
My husband works in a form of Law enforcement. 
We both love our animals and would do anything for them. 
Pictures below










Now the next family member to join our family is Phoenix. Now I know parents are not suposed to have favorites but she is my baby. Phoenix will be turning three in Feb 2010 We have had her sense 7 weeks old we got her out from a guy selling them at a wal-mart one day. He is a great dog and everyone that meets her loves her. 

Picture below taken today.











Now Number 2 to join the clan is of course my second favorite Storm. We adopted him a year ago tomorrow. He will be three we are going to say. From the Galveston Humane society. He is not the loving and cuddly type bun. But he will chase you down for treats and such. He is your best friend when you have food little bugger. He has major stomach issues that we think we have finally worked through although he still has flare ups. But he is a good bun I love him and so does hubby most days when he does not pee on the floor or on the couch.

Picture below taken today 










and one of his cage set-up for the new year I change it so much






Its Clean mom thanks 


Now number three to join was boss. Bosses story is a little weird we fostered his mother Echo. and she gave birth to four beautiful kittens. Boss was the one that seem to have food allergy's and my nieces clamed him so that helped him stay. He is now 8 months old in two days. He is getting so big it seems like yesterday he was still helpless. He was also adopted through the Galveston Humane Society. 

Picture below taken today














I hope you enjoyed my first post of my new blog. Oh and here is the LINK to my old blog so y'all can read it if you would like. 

Next post will be picture of Storm Gotcha Day party!!!!!!!!

Kat:bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 6, 2010)

I didnt know Storm wasnt a carpet chewer...very nice. Love the pics...I am suprized u feel this way about the bird...U go girl!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 6, 2010)

What a lovely start to the new year, Kat! Great pictures!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Great blog start, you have a really cute puppy.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 6, 2010)

I love that cage setup for Storm.....it looks really nice.

I'm glad you decided to keep Skylar and I'm in SHOCK that the twins are already 4 months old. Time has flown by so fast....

And a year since you've gotten Storm? WOW. He sure was one lucky guy when y'all got him. I hope y'all have a great celebration.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 7, 2010)

Storm's First gotcha day


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 7, 2010)

happy gotcha day storm:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 7, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day to Storm, Kat & E.J.!


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cute pictures of everyone. I love your cage setup. What do your other animals think of the bird? Do you let him out? I have thought of getting a bird but wonder how my cats and rabbits would get a long with it.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey, you people look familiar!

Oh yeah.. cause I hung out with you recently..duh..lol

Happy gotcha day to Storm!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 7, 2010)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> Cute pictures of everyone. I love your cage setup. What do your other animals think of the bird? Do you let him out? I have thought of getting a bird but wonder how my cats and rabbits would get a long with it.


The bird is in a totally different room. from the cat dog and rabbit just so he can come out a couple hours a day safely. 

I did not choose him he chose me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 7, 2010)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Hey, you people look familiar!
> 
> Oh yeah.. cause I hung out with you recently..duh..lol
> 
> Happy gotcha day to Storm!


Yes and we need to hang out again when both our schedule let us


----------



## hln917 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love the first pic of Storm, he looks mean in a cute way!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 7, 2010)

Storms First gotcha day party


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 7, 2010)

I want a party...lol


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow Storm got some great gifts for his gotcha day. He is a lucky bun!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy belated gotcha day Storm!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I will be working on a extreme home makeover house in about 3 hours

I am so excited in 19 degree weather


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey all its storm

So I dont know if mommy posted my picture but I had a blast on my birthday although they did not give me any of the real cake I got a huge herb cake. I can eat herb but only once or twice a week more then that makes my tummy hurt.


I got all kinds of stuff. Mommy said she posted picture I really love my timothy hay bunglo. As I chewed up my last one a few months ago and now I am working on this one. 

Well the cat stopped bother me as much i think he is getting used to me or getting older one of the two. 

Well see you later breakfast back to momma.


Hey My blog readers I had so much fun at the house last night we only stayed about a hour and a half. It was really cold and they where only shifting dirt so there really was not much i could do. We helped move some board and desided to come back on wensday or tuesday when the real stuff was going on. 

Well have to go will get pictures of my shirt later today


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey all it Mom

So storm had a little tummy issue from the herb cake nothing serious. We had planned before hand for it.
Skylar left for a new home me and hubby decided after Boss almost caught him that this was not a good place for him. 

He resides at the Galveston Humane Society from what I herd he is going home with the director. 

But i did not think we could keep him safe. Boss has a very high prey drive. And after seeing that i would not risk it considering he was never ours for sure. 

Storm is better now and Phoenix and Boss are good. 

Well have to go Feed GiGi they are eating baby food now almost five months old can't do the old prop and be able to do stuff anymore


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 12, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Storms First gotcha day party


Oh wow - just now seeing this.

I love his presents - I am sure he'll enjoy them all!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 12, 2010)

Great blog!

WOW! Boss has gotten soooo big! :shock:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey all Its MOM

Storm is doing good wanted to thank you all for the birthday/Gotcha day wishes.


Storm is doing good the family is at home i will be at the Extreme home makeover reveale tomorrow. I am so excited I go home tonight.

So I will get some more pictures of the crew. 

So in other news I am feeling great my portion control is going great i have not have anything but water for over 3 weeks just about.

Well have to go baby crying


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 14, 2010)

I did not get my petgiant cage. They came in broken. So he is going to send them back and get more next week.

I got to work on extremem makeover house and had a great time


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 18, 2010)

Too bad about the cage.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 19, 2010)

Well hubby put in his transfer today we found our new apartment. Now it is just waiting for the transfer to go through. 

Storm is loving the free rome set up but it wont last for long. His cage comes in tomorrow. We will get it next week. Only because i am watching the twins for a full week cause sister has a job interview.

I am go excited about the move and everything else


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 22, 2010)

I wanted to update 

Everyone is good. Storm cage did not come in it will hopefully come in next week Kieth feels really bad. But I know stuff happens.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Where would he transfer to?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Sugerland Closer to my sister.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Guess what I got today

Storm new cage thats the thread leave comment if you likeI hads a great time setting it up and storm is chillen


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey all its Storm

So I love but hate my new cage I fell off the top shelf cause i was not used to the plastic. But I am ok and love it except I only get to free rome during the day not at night anymore.

So Phoenix is doing great she was so excited to see me. And boss got a new food Taste Of The wild its cheaper but really good. 

And my male guppy disappeared. So now I have to wait tell my babies are big enough to make babys to sell. well i have to go feed the gang and catch up on my shows


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Finally getting my carpets cleaned if that dog pees on my carpet she is getting a PowPow ok not really but she is being kenneled again. 

Cause she has taken to peeing on the floor all the time. 

Storm is doing good wont leave his cage. Not sure why I think he is either happy or freaked out by the new cage. 

Which is fine with me if he is happy I am happy. 

Boss is getting older I can tell he is not as crazy anymore. Well not as crazy let me say it that way. 

But everything is good life is good lunch will be a turkey on rie sandwhich with letuce pickles and onions


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Phoenixs new kennel is coming in next week and her new bed and bowl I am so excited


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 1, 2010)

Well we are not moving. The transfer would have taken to long by the time we transferd we would have been ready to move back. So we are staying.

Phoenix's kennel should come in tomorrow. So at least I can stop the peeing on my floor.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Are you sad or happy about not moving?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 4, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Are you sad or happy about not moving?



I am a little of both. But we are getting a two bedroom in our complex now so we should be good with more room and a bigger laundry room.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 4, 2010)

So we got married today. 

Well guess how my day went on the way to the courthouse we found a Greatdaine puppy. He was running towards our car and then was almost getting hit by other cars. 

So I chased him now and in the mist of all this I was flagging cars to stop. And fell into a big puddle of water. So i had to go change cloths and ruined my nice outfit. 

So I got married in sweat pants and a tee shirt/Jacket all good though we had a great noight ordered pizza and watch three movies that I got to pick great night great night.







First kiss





Us and the judge


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Well phe phe got her new kennel all set up finally today also. 
Its has been a big day in the St. Julian home I can now say that all the way. 






She was yawning and I just caught it at the perfect time for her to look mean






Mom really more pictures






Ok I am done with this






But dad I want to go play






Fine mom one more but if you don't stop I am going to bite you. Oh yeah i will tear you a new hide. That was that convo


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a couple of storm for good measure. 






Him sitting in his litter box






Daddy where my treat






Ok I am hiding leave me alone






His new water bowl

we got it from the humaine society as a thank you for our donation.

Hope yall enjoy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 5, 2010)

Congratulations! I think everyone has a story like yours about their wedding day. Makes it more memorable and something to chuckle about in the years to come.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I am excited Phoenix is going to be in a mardigra parade.

Well we are to the Humane Society has there annual parade every year. 20 buck donation to sign up I would take Storm but I think it would stress him out a lot. They have other but this is so cool. 

I am excited well have to go get lunch for me


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 6, 2010)

way to go Phoenix! hope you have a great parade

storm - like your new water bottle


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 6, 2010)

Took PhePhe biking and forgot its Martigra this weekend to.


So she got beads we have been there all afternoon well sens about 1 its four now







She is pretty tired she has not really been riding all winter to cold.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 10, 2010)

So everything is great Storm is good he like the Purina fibre 3 he likes it a lot. I tried some with him. 

He poohs more on it to weird. He is eating that fresh hay like it is going out of style. 

I thought he ate a lot of ox bow. 

But everything else is good. 

Going home today will update with some pictures Storm gets a new toy tomorrow and we get our new dining room table also.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 11, 2010)

This is all the stuff we got for Valentines day 2010 Phoenix is still shipping out so hers is not included.

Slide show by the way


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 13, 2010)

Bosses new toy




Slide show




Phoenix 3rd Erroll 27th


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 14, 2010)

This is Storms big set up. I figured I should post a picture. Sense i finally got everything set up. Thats his wood stove pellets beside his cage yes I finally got them and I love them. Thats his small food container beside his cage in front of the wood stove pellets. We fill that up with food so we dont have to open the big container everyday






This is Storm Valentines day present. And his storage containers for his hay and feed. We keep a trash can full in the closet and pull out enough hay for two weeks at a time it is stored in the top container the bottom holds all his feed.











A couple of storm for good measure


ETA: the water container did not work in the cage so sense we leave his cage open all day we added a small water bowl in the cage and put the big one out.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks very good, I am sure Storm is very pleased with his slaves.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 14, 2010)

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Looks very good, I am sure Storm is very pleased with his slaves.



He better be he has run of our bedroom. Wait how did that happen? Little spoiled runt.:highfive::bunnydance:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Well Storm is doing good henging out in his room. 

We are going to the beach today pictures to come for sure. 

Talk later bye


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok everyone sorry about the picture I hav ebeen busy around the forum. 

I willl update picture of Storm Phoenix and boss on thursday promise 

So I got a new phone

http://www.t-mobile.com/shop/phones/Cell-Phone-Detail.aspx?cell-phone=Samsung-Comeback-Pearl-White-Plum



So All my Instand messenger folks I am back and if you would like to add me I am 

[email protected] Thats MSN My yahoo is [email protected]

In other news storm is doing good on his food switch hubby said he is eating like normal and poohing the same man that ben bac makes a huge difference. 

Everything is going great Storm has free rome of the bedroom all day he is caged at night only because i dont want him to get used to being free rome then we have to cage him for some reason one night. And he is on our bedroom so the noice he would be mad.

Me and hubbys first month of marriage is great. The twins are huge now I will have to update soon. Picture of them on thursday also maybe. 

I hope everyone enjoys there day also if you read my blog and wold like to join the news you are more then welcome to go check out the chat about the forum page


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey all its Storm 

So how is everyone doing mom got her VIP status today not sure what that means but yeah for her. 

I am doing good just got breakfast and now going to run around my room yes its now my room. 

Mom is making me my own account!!! 

Something about she thinks its ok now. 

I am so excited!!!! she has to PM a mod to completely make sure and i am going to be a RO Friend. 


Yeah Well have to go do my bunnies 500 cant keep this slim figure just sitting around.


----------



## Storm_St_Julian (Feb 27, 2010)

So mommy made my account. I am so excited!!! and i am a ro friend yeah!!!

Well have to go talk later


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 1, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know. Storm is doing good he got into a bag of crasins. So he had a little tummy upset but other then that everyone is great.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 2, 2010)

Having a great week!!!!

Twins are good I am still a little sick but other then that I feel great.

Storm is good and phe phe is great.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 7, 2010)

Sense Sas Has banned me from working today LOL No I only have a few minutes before I have to leave. 



I am going to have my wedding dinner today we got married over a month ago but we just went to the courthouse as everyone knows. 

So today we are getting our familys together for our wedding dinner its at my favorite restraunt ever. EJ has never been but I know he will like it. 

I will have a lot of pictures for everyone to see next week I am still at my sister. We went to dave and busters last night and anyone that remembers my birthday I love it there. We go once every few months. Now that I know its there. 

So I just wanted to update my blog Storm and Phe Phe are doing great and Boss is as bad as ever. Storm is doing good on his new food and I think he is happy with it. The twins are six months old. So they are getting big to.



Well talk to yall later

Kat


----------



## Pipp (Mar 7, 2010)

Have fun!!! 







:eats:


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 9, 2010)

Any new updates Dear????


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 14, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> Any new updates Dear????



By golly geapers I do LOL

Well I have had a interesting couple of weeks. so we had a great time over the dinner. I do have pictures bear with me. 

We have spent the last two days and nights on the beach yes made for great times. 

I have had a lot going on and guess what fancy is making me a quilt. Its a pay as she goes type thing cause one month I have money the next I dont. 

Anyway have to get ready to leave. 

Oh note to self if going to sleep on the beach in spring bring a big comforter and a air mattress. Not the back seat of a four door car.

{Picture to come next week i promise


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 19, 2010)

So not sure how many know but Minda made me a photo for helping her bring Poe home. 

Well I finally got the frame today so excited


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 19, 2010)

So we got some pictures from the bar b que we went to last week. 























some cool pictures from the fire.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 19, 2010)

Wedding dinner


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 20, 2010)

I would like to introduce to everyone 

Her name right now is Suger but not for long


















She is 7 months old born the same days as the twins. Funny hun ment to be.

Well I guess i should add her story. 

Hubby has been wanting a Lop girl sense we got Storm. So he has been bringing it up a lot lately and how we could work the kids together. 

So he sent me a email about going to pick her up at four. I can't even get this man to call his mother when we need some medical info from her. 
But he can find a set up a pick up for a bunny.
But we showed up got her and headed home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 20, 2010)

So the girls go home tomorrow and I get to have the week off because hubby had to go out of town. 

So i will finally get to finish my work with spring break and all I have been busy Sorry Pipp I know I am getting it done promise. 


Storm is good and our new girly is settling in nicely. 


So things are good talk to everyone soon


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 21, 2010)

Every one seem ok I just made a very bad replica of storms litter box. No gating though. 

All well. It will work for now.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 22, 2010)

WOW Love the Print from Minda how lovely!!!

Like the pics of the bonfire and the wedding

Your Sugar is adorable...but i didnt see a story on how u have gotten her I NEED DETAILS!!! lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 23, 2010)

Little bits cage at the moment.






Her litter set up for now she is so messy.






Picture of her today. 






Couple of storm of course my first love my heart bunny


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 23, 2010)

AWWWWW


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 24, 2010)

I dont think harriet is going to stick. 

She seem to not be working with that name we might even be keeping sugar. 

I think it will be Sugar spice St. J.

Not sure yet only time will tell. Me and hubby will figure something out this weekend.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 25, 2010)

Well no name woke me up at four thirty today. Its now five thirty. 

Hopefully going back to sleep soon. Considering she has kept me up all night. 


Well we may have to figure something out about her at night hubby is going to freak out.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 25, 2010)

HA HA HA oops sorry that is terrible lol


----------



## Pipp (Mar 25, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Well no name woke me up at four thirty today. Its now five thirty.
> 
> Hopefully going back to sleep soon. Considering she has kept me up all night.
> 
> ...


What''s she doing exactly?


sas ?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 26, 2010)

Pipp wrote:


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well no name woke me up at four thirty today. Its now five thirty.
> ...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh we decided on Jessi. 

She is like a little tom boy so we went with jessi. 

It fits her. 

Storm come home tomorrow. He is doing good and I made sure he could not get a bunch of treats this year and sent him with ben Bac. We stayed for two shoots they just let him hop around and get pictures when they can. Of him in front of the kids. 

I agreed to it because it keep them from buying a baby bunny. And I got to hand out a rabbit sheet to each parent so I might save a couple of easter bunnies this year. 

Plus nothing is forced and he is only around the kids for maybe five minutes and they are given strict instructions not to pick him up. 

Hopefully her at night thing will go away. I am hoping she was good last night.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 27, 2010)

R u 100% on Jessi?? I can go ahead and embroider it lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 27, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> R u 100% on Jessi?? I can go ahead and embroider it lol



Give it another week. Just to make sure. sorry


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 27, 2010)

Well Storm is home safe and sound. 

He did great hopefully we get a picture out of it this year. 

He is one tired bun no worse for the where. They said he did great even licking one kid on the hand. 

So I guess when i have kids he will do great with them. I also got to hand out pamphlets to all parents. So no one went and bought a easter bunny with out knowing what taking care of one interred. 

He is already back to normal hiding in his tunnel and stretch out on the bed. 

I love my bunny so much.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 27, 2010)

Storm is such a cute little celebrity! I know how tired Snowball and Flash are after an adoption event. They usually have a snack and then flop.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 27, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Storm is such a cute little celebrity! I know how tired Snowball and Flash are after an adoption event. They usually have a snack and then flop.



Thanks its weird to think there are picture of him all over the country in people houses with there kids. I know one lady was saying she was sending some to Japan to her daughter grandmother. 

I am hoping Jessi can go next year to so they can get more of a break. Although he is only with each kid maybe five minutes and they only have one session a hour. I max it at 7 sessions a day. But I think yesterday afternoon he had 3 or 4 and today he had like 5 so it was not to bad on him.

Oh someone had asked me about spelling on Jessis name its right Jessie is the boy version. So we kept it Jessi.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 27, 2010)

OK 1 week then its dead line time...no pressure lmao


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Guess who is up again at 3:44? You guessed it me. 

She is lucky she is cute. 

She was chewing on her shelf. Digging at her litter box cover. Digging at the cage under her shelf, and I am not sure of what else but I know she was doing more.

Man she is lucky. She scared me half to death I sat and and hit the cage hard. Scared the mess out of her and me. Her cage is right by my head. So at night everything wakes me up. I was already a light sleeper and after watching the twins for six months I have become a even lighter sleeper. 

So needless to say out of complete reaction I hit the cage.
Now I am on the couch cause I can not fall back to sleep.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0020MLI5C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Just putting here so I can find it next month.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Well Jessi had her first taste of Lettuce yesterday. Today I added some Parsley and one carrot top. I am hoping she can handle veggies I was told by her old owner that she had parsley before. So she should be fine with the parsley. I am going to give her just this for a week with some ben bac also. I think she love veggies all ready. She ate them like they where running away.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 28, 2010)

All my rabbits love veggies, but I keep it simple to just green/romaine lettace, spinach, parsley, and cilantro. I throw in a cucumber or something else here and there.

I really don't think you have anything to worry about..gas from veggies isn't all that common as long as you introduce small quanities.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Myia09 wrote:


> All my rabbits love veggies, but I keep it simple to just green/romaine lettace, spinach, parsley, and cilantro. I throw in a cucumber or something else here and there.
> 
> I really don't think you have anything to worry about..gas from veggies isn't all that common as long as you introduce small quanities.



Thanks I just know storm can not eat veggies at all. So it would be nice if she can so I can enjoy spoiling her more. Cause I have to be very careful what I give Storm. I am able to give him treats but thats about it. I mainly give treat of cilantro.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Not sure who remembers but the extreme makeover home I did will air next Sunday. On Easter sunday of all days.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 29, 2010)

I dont remember Kat tell me about this project


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> I dont remember Kat tell me about this project



Extreme Makeover Home edition.

Where Ty and the gang build house for needy families. It comes on ABC 13 well its 13 here not sure about everywhere else. 

We worked on a house they where building out in Kemah, TX.

This family had 13 kids some adopted some foster and some of there own. Their house was ruined in Hurricane Ike. They where living in a femah trailer on their property. 

So the episode I worked on airs next Sunday at 7 m central standard time.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> OK 1 week then its dead line time...no pressure lmao



Jessi St. Julian

Birthday 8/26/09
Gotcha day March 20th 2010

Thank you


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Fancy77 wrote:
> 
> 
> > OK 1 week then its dead line time...no pressure lmao
> ...


GOT IT THX!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Mrs. PBJ wrote:


> Fancy77 wrote:
> 
> 
> > OK 1 week then its dead line time...no pressure lmao
> ...



I hopefully will have 25 for you this month I have to send Runestonez her money before I send you anymore.

I owe her some money. And told her I would send it in april or may. Then I have to get the emergency kits together this year. For hurricane season. 

But we should have all the money done by june or july at the latest.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 29, 2010)

It sounds like you have a handful with the new little girl! You have such a heart of gold :heartbeat:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 29, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> It sounds like you have a handful with the new little girl! You have such a heart of gold :heartbeat:



Thanks :hug: I know she is a baby and sense I am not working its not to bad. I can sleep during the day when she does if I need to. She does not really keep hubby up he could sleep thru a tornado if he had to. 

I am hoping when we get her spayed she will calm down quite a bit. But her being young some things will just come over time.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 29, 2010)

OK Huni I am in no rush


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Fancy77 wrote:


> OK Huni I am in no rush



Thanks I just know you want to finish it.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 30, 2010)

U got that right Kat!!! I do wanna finish it...but for non-selfish reasons...I cant wait for u to see the darn thing


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Well we have to get Storm a cage long story short. We was never really supposed to be free rome all the time anyway.

Its coming out of the pet emergency fund. Cause its kinda a emergency. But I am ok with it we have been able to build it up over the past few months. 

But other then that things are great. I am not feeling very well but this to shall pass. 

Well G2G 
Bye


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 30, 2010)

Had Storm been naughty, necessitating the lock-down? I hope you get to feeling better?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 30, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Had Storm been naughty, necessitating the lock-down? I hope you get to feeling better?



No my lease states that they have to be caged when we can not be watching them. But when Jessi came I just took Storm out of a cage completely cause we never closed his door.

Well this morning my landlord came to meet Jessi. My landlord likes to meet all the pets because if a hurricane hits. She can Identify if someone leaves them be-hide. She also take picture for our file. 

So she asked if Storm and Jessi where bonded I said no and she said you know he needs a cage right? I was like ok.

She does not mind but the owner is coming to walk property next week. And she is showing my apartment because I keep it clean and have pets. 

He is not very pet friendly. So I had to get him a cage. All the apartment where remodeled after the Storm. So he wants to see how things are going. 

The cage only cost me 20 because Kieth had been putting his cat in it at night. So he gave me a huge discount. There run space and set up is better now cause they share run space. And toys so they have double the stuff now. and Kieth gave them a cloth play house thing.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 30, 2010)

This is there cages and play area in front of there cages.





Just another one







Jessi's Side of the two cages






Storm's Side







The other side of the bed they really only have a few things we ordered some hay things. They have not arrived yet.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 30, 2010)

One of there play area







There box and toy ben.







There other box and hay dig thing.






One of Jessi for good measure.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 30, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QZ-WZ2Nv6k[/ame]

The video of my gangs room. Its not my room its there room. Don't mind the mess Jessi was out before I took the video.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice set up!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice!

Tons of room, lots of 'stuff' to do and they won't be lonely. What more can you ask? 


:bunnydance:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Pipp wrote:


> Nice!
> 
> Tons of room, lots of 'stuff' to do and they won't be lonely. What more can you ask?
> 
> ...



For them to bond after Jessi spay. LOL No I hope they do but if they don't this works great.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Well the crew is doing good.

Storm marked the bedroom with his poo and she keeps playing with his pooh. They both got out this morning and had a good run. They seem to be getting more and more used to each other. 

Phoenix and boss are great and doing ok. 

Well talk later.

Jessi goes in for her spay next friday the 9th only a week and a half away.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 1, 2010)

So i bike 3 1/2 miles today the goal is to get back to 6.

Winter really did me and Phoenix in. 

Other then that things are great. Been getting work done on RO. The buns Buns are great also. 

But I am going to bed soon good night RO family.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Well went to the post office wally world and making chili for lunch dinner for the next two or three days. 

I love chili.

Other then that I am good the buns are out. Playing well Storm was out this morning and Jessi is out now.


Phoenix Has her new bone and boss well boss needs some help LOL no he is good to talk later.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Testing to see if I can post


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2010)

OMG so ok Phoenix is acting crazy. She will not listen. So its training time. Jessi is good she got a huge salad today. Storm got some parsley and cilantro. he can handle snack of it every once in a while and he looked so sad. I think I am going to have a nervous breakdown when Jessi goes in for her spay the closer it gets the more I think about it.

I am thinking about her cage to make sure she can't jump. Amy gave me a great idea which I will use but I will still be nervous. I just want her to be ok LOL. Ok not funny but I told you I am nervous and we are a week out. I have never spayed a female bun before. 

My guppies are finally breeding I breed them for Keith. I have a color or show tank and a feeder tank. The show tank I have to watch because I need to know the linage. I only have one five gallon and a 2 gallon nothing big. I am not that into it Keith comes and checks the tank once a week.

But other then that things are good. I am getting my mother old desk top. I think I am going to give it to my sister. Or my other mother LOL.

Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I think Phoenix needed a walk we went on a walk and she has not acted crazy sense. 

The buns are good cleaned there room today. Washed cloth and Talk to a few people. All in all had a great day.

Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes folk the name of my blog did change. 

I had to let Jessi get some love. And this will be their hopefully bonding year. So I think that the title fits. I am going to hurt boss he won't stay out of the bunny room. 

But Yes Jessi is doing good. Storm now a little traumatized from boss. But we can handle that. I am so tried of him I wish his kitten stage would go away. 

I told EJ if we got a cat I wanted a 3 plus year. So he wants to keep a new born kitten. AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I still love he is just so annoying. I hate kittens.

Ok Well now i have to go clean the bunny room after boss tore it up. 
Note Boss does not try to hurt or even scratch Storm he want to play with him but, Boss does not understand that Storm is scared of him running around like that. 

Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 4, 2010)

Well the kids are doing good. I think Jessi wants to be with Storm she keep stretching out by his cage.

Storm does the same thing to her cage. 

I am going to my sister today. I will be back tuesday night. So no updates tell then unless hubby does it. Went biking with Phoenix this morning. 3 miles 

I need to go get in the shower soon. I keep procrastinating. all well my sister can wait for me for once. Other then that things are great i am going to eat something soon. Take a shower and get going. 

Talk to y'all on Wednesday


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Extreme Makeover Home edition.
> 
> Where Ty and the gang build house for needy families. It comes on ABC 13 well its 13 here not sure about everywhere else.
> 
> ...


Here's more info. 

How exciting it that! 

http://www.khou.com/news/Extreme-Ma...-home-for-family-of-13-in-Kemah-80991607.html

sas :goodjob


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok so a update on the twins. 

Gianna is as big as ever. She is sitting up and being a normal lazy baby. She can crawl and such she just has not yet. cause she likes to be carried. 

Niama on the other hand is crawling and has started pulling up. She is sitting up to. 

They are both great and healthy and happy. 

Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 5, 2010)

This is Storm from the easter shoot last year the first year I did it.












These are the two from this year. 

It is done at lakewood photography. In league city.

They used the basket this year for most of the shots with the kids.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 7, 2010)

Everything is good. update later


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 8, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> This is Storm from the easter shoot last year the first year I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes I forget how cute Storm is. I always love his pictures. I remember his Halloween costume, I thought it was a riot. You gotta post more pictures of the buns, Kat! 

I missed Extreme Home Makeover this sunday and something happened w/ my DVR, it did not record. What a bummer. 

Your girl Jessi sounds like such a cute little handful. You know, it's always the cute ones. They'll drive ya nuts and somehow you find it in your heart to forgive them


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I know I know I need more pictures. Life has been so hectic the past couple of weeks. I feel like I live on the forum working on stuff and having fun of course. Tomorrow is Storm day he will get to go where ever he want in the house and stuff. Sense Jessi will be in surgery I can lock boss up for a while. 

Jessi goes in tomorrow for her spay she has been nesting the past two days to. I told her you are going to live with Zin or Peg if you have babies. Cause I can't do it. Once the babies are born and old enough to find homes she can come back and I would pay for her care I just can't fit anymore animals in this house. 

No I don't know what would happen if she had babies. Her old owners stopped contacting me I guess they feel comfortable enough with me now. 

Storm is good he is marking up Jessi cage big time. With his wonderful poo. 

Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok so I think I am pre pared for Jessi spay. I think a little over prepared. :shock:






Yes it all takes up my whole dining room table. 





His medical.






All the other stuff. 

Man I am a nervous reck. I hope not to have any problems after she comes home but I am ready for anything. I think. She will get her gas meds as soon as she comes home. For her three doses. She is already on Bene Bac because she is nesting so she is eating fur big time. Its a false pregnancy I checked her.

Kat


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 8, 2010)

Deep breath! She will be fine. You should take comfort in the fact that you are prepared and you have a big support group on RO


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 8, 2010)

That is awesome how prepared you are! Those pictures of Storm are so beautiful.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 9, 2010)

Well it is 6 45 here and we as in Jessi and I are headed out the door soon. I have to have her there by 7:30. Ok so I am going to be late. 

But other then that things are good her bag is packed and we are ready to go. 


Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 9, 2010)

Well we are home jessi is ok I guess she seems s little out of it.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 10, 2010)

So Jessi's old family sent me some baby pictures of her.












Her first halloween photo!







I am guessing this was X-Mas







Her and her sister







This was her cage after they started fighting






Baby picture of her

I was so happy to get these


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 10, 2010)

Jessi not coming out of her spay well. 

Read my post in the main forum to see whats going on.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 10, 2010)

AWWWW!! You are so lucky to get Jessi's baby pictures, that is so awesome! I love the last one that you posted of her, she is so adorable.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Amy
I was so excited. When they sent me the emails. I was like that is so cool. I was so happy. 

Anyway Jessi is eating a little she ate two pieces of romaine lettuce at about three


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 10, 2010)

That is awesome to get her baby pictures. I am picture crazy now but wish I took more when my bunnies where little.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 10, 2010)

Well Jessi is feeling better then she wants to let off. 

she bit the mess out of me when I tried to give her the pain meds. I was not giving her the other sense she is wanting to eat. The pain meds and gas meds. 

Well now my knuckle hurts and she is in her cage butt that was earlier.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok so Jessi ate her salad over night. But I woke up late and she was over do for her pain meds and it took its tole I can tell. 

So I gave her the meds and and letting her rest. I think she should be fine in the next day or so.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 11, 2010)

Well she is almost back to normal. 

I think we are out of the woods.

Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok so today I am going to work on pictures today and tomorrow. 

The cable guy is coming this morning and they have to work on my A/C. 

But I know a lot of people want pictures.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2010)

Working on a new set up today not having TV has given me a lot of time to do stuff. And to make thing better around the house I will post pictures later.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok so here is my reasoning behind doing this. 

I wanted them to have more room to run and jump and play. 
They both have good size cages but I felt like they could have more. So i did this never talked to hubby just made a decision and went with it.

I hope you all like it they both got out today and they both had a great time out. 

More binkis then I have ever seen before.






These are their cages. Storm will let me pick him up to take him in and out. Which is why he is on top.






This is part of their play area. Those Bent NIC will be hay ben. since storm can't get back in his cage I have to make sure he has all he needs while he is out. I am going to get a litter box tomorrow.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks great! It makes perfect sense to stack the cages to provide more play room. :bunnydance:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 13, 2010)

The goal in the end if they bond is to not have 2 cages just one and leave the door open all the time. 

I was going to connect their cages but after thinking about it. We are going to buy a area rug to cover our current carpet and put a plastic tarp under that to protect the carpet. 

The only thing in there cage will be a bed and there food. Of course their litter box and hay to hopefully this plan works out. Their both pretty good out jessi likes my base boards but we can deal with that. We are going to get those plastic wall covers to protect the walls and baseboards. 

Other then that neither really mess with my carpet. 

Kat

PS. If they don't bond we will leave the set up like this. They share play area anyway. I can leave Storm out unsupervised so if when I get a job Storm will be out when no one is home and Jessi will be out when we are.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 14, 2010)

Well change again yes these rabbits are going to get used to it. Hubby said sense I wanted to stack them let move them in the living room and Phe Phe Kennel and bosses stuff in the bedroom.

See boss ended up chewing thru a very important wire of hubbies so he has been kenneled when we are not home. But now sense the bedroom is already bunny proofed. 

So now we are bunny proofing the living room and their cages have already been moved.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Well we are moving one more piece of furniture around before we are finally done with spring cleaning. 

We are getting rid of our desk we are going to start saving for a new one in july. But it will go in our new two bedroom apartment we are getting in Jan of next year. 

Yes hubby will have a man cave. Get him out of my hair.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 15, 2010)

He He, man cave...  

Boss is your kitty, right? We have one that chews on wires too! Not Cool. :grumpy:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Happi Bun wrote:


> He He, man cave...
> 
> Boss is your kitty, right? We have one that chews on wires too! Not Cool. :grumpy:



Well his PS2 and his computer are in there. So its still our bedroom but he can go in there and work. He writes a lot he has dream to maybe make a low budget film. He would love to be a big director but I promised him that before he turns fifty I would make sure we had the money for a low budget film. 

Even if only our family buys it. Its a dream of his. 

Picture coming of the buns and of there new set up once again. Oh Storm groomed Jessi through her cage bars today. 

and boss has recently got into this chewing feast and acting crazy I checked to see if he had a retained baby tooth nope just adolescent stage. We has never really had a cat at this age the one we did The other was a outdoor cat he is about to make a year so you can imagine. That crazy i am not a adult but not a kitten anymore stage. 

Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Without further adew.












I like this set up cause now I can really lay on the floor and spend time with them the right way if Jessi would ever come out of her cage. I think all the new sites and sound bother her. 

And of course Storm was like freedom sign me up. 






I was not chinning the wall mom.






Yes Mom I like my new litter box but why do I have to share with my sister. 







I was not on RO mom go away.






See I am just getting in my cage I promise.







Ok mom I am going home now leave me alone.

Hope yall enjoy


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all my name is Jessi

So I see mom has talked about me. Well let me tell you what I love her but I can't get over the fact she spayed me. I also like my bother some people keep saying boyfriend but mom says bother because something about I can't date anyway i am to young and will alway be cause I have to be 30 mom says. She does relies our average life span is 10 to 15 years. 

I do like mom she just keeps turning me over to look at my tummy. I am fine I have told her this. 

But yes I like my new mommy and food and stuff. I like my old mommy but she was not very knowable about bunnies thats all. I sure hope my old sister is ok. I saw the picture of her. 

Jessi


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey all it's Storm

Man the ladies they are letting in blogs these days. Jessi stay out. 

Storm be nice to your sister before your grounded from crasins for a week. 

Ok mom. 

So things have been good I got a new sister sense I last posted. I also got a new cage new room and boss out of my hair forever hahahahahaha I told him I had mommy wrapped. I also told Jessi I am Mommys heart bunny. 

But I am good got some new toys the twins gave them to me. I also have a great big new cage its blue cause I was a boy now I am a it according to mommy. 

Well have to run mom has a treat for us bunnies no Jessi don't eat myne.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 16, 2010)

Jessi is so adorable!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you

Ok so I have a surprise for all my blog folks. But you all don't get to see it for like two or three weeks. 


You will be the first to know. So be watching. Well reading. 

Everyone is great things are good the buns are happy and Phe and boss are doing good.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 16, 2010)

Its a slide show so hit the picture 

Jessi was hopping around the living room. I finally just took her out of her cage and made her come to this side. She is exploring a little.

Oh don't worry about the wire they are never over here without us right here.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok so I know some people are going to kill me while others will be like thats great.

It happened by accident today. The other day I put them in the bathtub together. this was the secret I have been working on. So i am going to tell yall now instead of later. 

Hubby was cleaning storms cage while I was cleaning Jessis cage and they both hopped out. So we watched Jessi pancaked for storm and storm ran off like what ever. 

Storm is definitely going to be the dominate one. And Jessi is ok with that. She takes it like a women for now. I thought it would be jessi but it is storm. 






This is them right now. The pen around their cages is for when we can't be watching them but they would only be out one at a time if we can't watch them or be in the same room.






This is the full view so you can see. 






Jessi watching Storm






Storm doing what he does best eating


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Now they have been out almost all day no biting fighting nothing. 

I do close there cages cause I am afraid at this point they will fight if they end up in the same cage or each other cage. 

But they have hey and water as you can see. So they are fine in being out. Enough hide spots and such but we never both leave the room either.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2010)

So cute! I think its great that Jessi just pancakes...thats what Molly is doing right now .


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Well they are in the cat carrier now together. Hubby is taken them on a car ride. Storm is the aggressor He will nip Jessi and she will take off.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Well the bonding is going good. I had opened both cages but after a smart person told me to close the doors I did I dont think getting them out of the pet giant cage during a fight would not be easy,


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Bonding is going good. I love the fact they can get along.

Storm is pooh marking everywhere. He needs a mellow girl like Jessi cause any other bun would not work LOL.


----------



## countrybuns (Apr 18, 2010)

Glad to hear they are doing well with the bonding. i am sure your patience will be worth while soon.


----------



## Becca (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww Jessi is gorgeous! Love her name too!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2010)

Are Jessi and Storm still together?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 18, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> Are Jessi and Storm still together?!?!?!



Kinda check there thread in The main forum.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Jessi and Storm's bonding thread.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=56749&forum_id=1


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so jealous that your bonding is going better than mine LOL They look so sweet together. I just realized that Jessi looks like a lop version of my Toby. They have the same markings down their backs. She's so cute. Storm is a lucky boy.

I like how you moved them to the living room. They seem to love the new space.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 18, 2010)

kirbyultra wrote:


> I'm so jealous that your bonding is going better than mine LOL They look so sweet together. I just realized that Jessi looks like a lop version of my Toby. They have the same markings down their backs. She's so cute. Storm is a lucky boy.
> 
> I like how you moved them to the living room. They seem to love the new space.



Yeah I just hope that storm chills sooner or later Jessi is going to get fed up with it. 

If I had another dominate bun this would not work as well as it is working. At the same time having a dog cat and 2 rabbits everything is a little different. 

I had to remove a cage Jessi could open Storm cage and every time she would go over there and open it so now I am going to have to house one in the cage in the pin and one is the cage outside the pin. I could not risk them ending up in a cage together and fighting. 

I have a filling Storm is going to take a while to come around. He knows he can make her run away from him. So he uses that to his advantage.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 19, 2010)

Well the gang is doing good Storm and Jessi seem to be coming around more today. It was raining this morning so no stress bonding today. 


Other then that things are great.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok so I finally saw a flemish in person. 

So i went walking around the complex with Phe and I saw what I thought was a really fat dog. I get closer and its starts boxing at Phoenix I realize its a bunny. I could not see its ears. So I make phoenix sit and stay while I go pet the bunny the sweetest thing in the world gave me kisses and everything. 

I got to talking she live on the old side of the complex this flemish is 7 years old and she has had it from 8 weeks. They take this walk everyday. It has lived here its whole life. 

I was like I have two bunny and after she put her bunny up she came over and met Storm and Jessi.

So I gave her some tricks and she is adopting a bonded pair from the Texas city shelter. Our apartment layout is the same and she will be giving her bond pair the same run room. Tell she knows they are potty trained and such. 


But yes she was beautiful.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 20, 2010)

So Jessi has been here for a month today. 


I sent them this







And a email talking about bonding and how good she did on her spay they asked for a 2 week a month a 6 month and they asked that if we can't keep her that she go back there or they are part of finding her a new home. 

Which was fair to me so I sent them a good update and a bunch of photo's. 

Oh my ribs don't hurt nearly as much today


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 20, 2010)

Everything sounds like it is going great. I think you will end up with a successful bonding!!! If I was doing a bunny date, I would definately say that this was encouraging.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 20, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Everything sounds like it is going great. I think you will end up with a successful bonding!!! If I was doing a bunny date, I would definately say that this was encouraging.



Thanks there living together in a pen 24/7 now.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, WOW!!! Congrats, Kat :biggrin:!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Amy 

I am glad they are doing so well. 

I woke up sick have a cold or something. But other then that they are fine today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 21, 2010)

So they are together. Doing great today better then every other day. I am almost 100 percent positive it will work just fine. 

I am still on the fence cause something could happen but if you check out there bonding thread you will see.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a bog long post in their bonding thread things are going great.

There are picture and everything go check it out.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 22, 2010)

Well the two love birds are doing great. Check out their bonding thread for updates.

I love my bunnies


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok so hubby just had a great save he is cleaning the bunny pin I have a massive headache. Jessi is on top of there cage with all the stuff while hubby is cleaning the floor. 


Well everything and jessi almost came falling down. Hubby caught everything and Jessi I guess those twins have help his reflexes. 

But anyway had to share.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok so someone named hubby got his first bunny kiss. I am so jealous. 








Her ignoring him after the kiss like I did no such thing






Her doing some remodeling and rubbing it in that he got the first kiss


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 22, 2010)

Everything is still good between the new couple. 

and the cat and dog are great i still have a head ache but hopefully that will go away soon in the next couple of days.

But everything is great.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 23, 2010)

Super jealous of you Kat! Major jealous, in fact  

So glad your bunnies are doing so well. They certainly were meant to be. Your hubby is so good with the buns. You're very lucky. My husband will do anything for the buns but he couldn't handle worth his life. I always tell him, what if I'm not home and god forbid a fire happens in the apt? How will he get the buns outta there? He can't even pick them up


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

kirbyultra wrote:


> Super jealous of you Kat! Major jealous, in fact
> 
> So glad your bunnies are doing so well. They certainly were meant to be. Your hubby is so good with the buns. You're very lucky. My husband will do anything for the buns but he couldn't handle worth his life. I always tell him, what if I'm not home and god forbid a fire happens in the apt? How will he get the buns outta there? He can't even pick them up



Your will come together everything I have read says if they don't fight at first site there bondable. You would be amazed at what someone could do in a fire or life or death situation. Oh and hubby knows he would die if he did not get all four of my babies out. 

Yes that includes Boss. Most know how I feel most days about him. 

It will happen you will see one day you will look back and say man I never thought we would be here.


Heck I would not have thought I would have a bonded pair. A year ago I would have told you you where crazy.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

Well things are going good I have not got up and fed the little ones yet. Have not fed anyone. The one good thing about them being animals hungry or not they don't cry and scream like a child. But no I was taken it easy they normally don't eat tell 8 anyway. 

Jessi and Storm are doing fine. Phoenix spelt on the couch with me last night. My neighbors got into a 3 am fight. And Jessi was thumping at them. 

She is very vocal with her mouth and body language. I love her to maybe not as much as Storm yet but she is growing on me fast LOL. She is so sweet it is different having a bun that has never been hurt by humans so trusting so lovable. 


But things are good. 

Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

We took the kids outside for 15 minutes.

I know not a lot but we need spring time photo's. And it has been rainy all week. So we finally just did it. Here are the photo's and there make shift pin. Don't worry we where right on top of them the whole time. I would not be surprised of they where thinking back off mom and dad.
Its a slide show


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=56999&forum_id=5

You have to check out the thread to find out what.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 23, 2010)

Well Storm and Jessi are doing great. They got some new toys today and some to hide for a later date. Boss and the buns got a new cat tree thing to its made of cardboard. 


Bosses birthday is in may so some of his presents are to big to hind. So he got some of them early. But his little cake and some other things he has to wait for. It's crazy how spoiled they are.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2010)

There new area we moved them to the dining room table area. And moved the dining room table to their old area. I had to get they hay away from the air intake.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2010)

All the new bunny toys


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am so happy all is well and you pics r GREAT!!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 26, 2010)

Jessi and Storm are bickering I think when katy got out and went on her rampage its stressed them out big time. 

They are laying together one minute pulling fur the next i am going to let them work it out I just closed there cage. 


So they cant get in their and get in a fight.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 27, 2010)

Well the buns got over it before we even went to bed just a little bit of stress on their part. 

My Phoenix is asleep next to me and Storm and Jessi are running around the house having fun. Boss is in the kennel cause I am in bed and need to watch the buns so have to leave the bedroom door open.

Don't worry Katy's cage is covered so she cant see anyone. 

She would be freaking out if she could see Phoenix or Boss.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG I am so mad at myself and hubby. My poor babies water was bone dry. I am talking not a lick of water. I have been really busy with the kitten and hubby has been taking care of everyone else. Well Wednesday is pin cleaning day. So of course I wash their water bowl with soap and water. I pull it out and I was horrified. I can not believe either of us let this happen. 

I feel horrible. I filled it up the day before yesterday so I now if any it was only one and most likely not even that but I feel horrible. They normally drink a bowl every two days. So it may have ran out some time today but I can not believe this. 

I put a big note on my computer to check bunny water every day at 7 a.m. now. I am also going to give them their blue water thing back. I had given it to mom and kittens but I am putting it back well its in the dish washer after witting in bleach for a hour. Mom and kittens have a cold so don't want to pass that along.

Ok so now I am checking them they are not dehydrated did one round of each for sub q JIC. Cause I am not sure how long they have been without water.

I am so mad at myself. They could most likely care less but I do I hate people who don't water their pets. Now I am one of them. Ok so not like to the extreme but god I had put off cleaning their cage tell tomorrow and thought hubby had check their water.

Ok I am done going to cuddle by babies all four of them. Yes even Boss.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up, Kat! I have gotten really busy some mornings and then later on that night I noticed Brody's water is bone dry (which means it ran out sometime the late night before). It happens!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> Don't beat yourself up, Kat! I have gotten really busy some mornings and then later on that night I noticed Brody's water is bone dry (which means it ran out sometime the late night before). It happens!



Thank you I talked to hubby when he got home. We both feel bad and have a fell safe JIC per say from now on.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 28, 2010)

Well everyone is fine. What do you think of the name of mu blog I promise it will not change again. 

I had to come up with something to get everyone in. 

All four of my babies.

Kat


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 28, 2010)

Island Babies sounds cute


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 29, 2010)

Talk about hogging the bed!/Jessi DBF






I see you taking picture mom your not slick


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I set up there pin this morning and just getting around to posting pictures. 


They got a bunch of new toys and they also got the twins old floor mat they no longer need it. Its help protect my carpet and makes there pin look cool at the same time. 































they where out for their daily living room time but would rather be in their pin. From 6 pm to 9 pm we put Boss up and let them have run of the living room.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 1, 2010)

Everyone is great this morning. We are putting the buns back on purina green bag. Got all their supplies and a few treats. 


For two months. And cleaned house. I am so tired.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 2, 2010)

Well I got some cat grass and gave it to the buns of course Jessi ate it all up. Its oat, wheat,barley, and rye.


It was only a small amount. But she loved it it will be a special treat for the buns a couple of times a week as long as we can keep it growing.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 2, 2010)

That's great! I am in the process of growing my own wheat grass myself. I bought a pot of it at a farmer's market and the buns loved it. It grew back once after I harvested and now it's growing pretty slowly. So I think I need to grow more. I bought a lb of seed and will be trying it out soon  

The pen looks great. Looks very lively and playful  Jessi is so cute. Storm is handsome as usual.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 3, 2010)

Well I had to repot the grass today hope it does not kill it. 
The buns are good the cats are good and Phoenix is good. 

She has a rude awakening soon when I start working again.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 4, 2010)

My pot of wheat grass died because it started to mold   
My bag of seed came in the mail. I am sprouting a new pot. I hope it survives! Good luck with your pot of grass!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 4, 2010)

Well Katy is interested in the bunnies. She is not scared but intrigued. I moved the bunnies back in the bedroom why we moved our room around and realized the bunnies where not working in the living room. But they have a tone more room in the bedroom. Cause we changed our room. 

But Katy is in my other pet giant cage and she is like what the heck are those things. I put my pin on front of the bunny cage when Katy is out so she can not stick her paws in their and hurt them. If anyone remembers my litter of kittens last year hanging out in Storms cage. 

Well as long as lucy makes it she will to. The bunnies and Boss where not working. He stressed them out and me out for that matter. 

After Katy leaves I don't think we are going to take another foster in this year this one has been hard. We where planning on doing two this year but I can't handle another one this year. 

So I will get some pictures up soon enough I will be busy tomorrow getting ready for thursday.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 5, 2010)

I caught him I finally caught him I knew Storm was eating a bunch of pellets. He has had a over production of Cecil recently. 


Well I have been so busy I could not watch him for the past few days. Now I know why he will hop back and forth between bowls. Jessi will eat as fast as she can out of one bowl but Storm will jump back and forth. 

I can't separate them Jessi has a fit I mean a huge fit even in with one in the cage to eat a salad she literally refused to eat her salad until Storm could join her.

So I am going to split their feedings up. Little fat bun.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 6, 2010)

LOL Jessi sure is demanding! She knows how to get her way. It's so sweet that she loves Storm so much though.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 8, 2010)

Storm chewed through Hubby play station cord. It was my fault I had to move NIC this morning and forgot to put it back.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 11, 2010)

Ok so i have a few videos to upload this was the day I got my spring time photo's hubby recorded it and I forgot.


I do not know how to post the video link. So if you know how and can edit please do.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-N8GxVzzKI[/ame]

Here is one of them eating breakfast


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adgfKJsblwk[/ame]


Treat time


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzye1ZNrMRI[/ame]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 20, 2010)

I will get some pictures soon promise guys everyone is good


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 23, 2010)

Well a lot has changed in our house hold. 

Storm and Jessi have been moved back in the living room. Jessi has done more damage in 4 weeks then Storm has done in a over a year and a half. 

I feel bad I have some resentment to her as I have to cage them during the day now. I could not even leave them out in my bedroom if I wanted to. I am going to have to replace base boards once I move out. 

I find it hard to bond with Jessi as much as I love her I hate her at the same time. She has pulled out chunks of Storms fur from grooming. She steals Storms treats I had to go buy him banana treats cause she does not like them so he could get some. 

He is more happy in the living room always has been. But then Jessi gets over welmend at this point I am doing it for Storm he loves being with the family anyway if he has to be caged because of her I will do something for him.

I know this sounds horrible but its how I feel Storm is my heart bun and Jessi bites me and hates me and everything. Unless I have food in my hand.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 24, 2010)

Kat,

Sure sounds like while all the recent bonds on the forum have gone well for the buns, all our new household additions have been wreaking havoc on the slaves' lives. I've been having issues with Penny too but we are working it out. She just tried to bite me and got a real hard bite on my leg because she thought I had food on me  I completely understand your love/hate relationship right now with Jessi. It's really tough when somebun is doing stuff and it affects your heart bun :hug:


----------



## kirbyultra (May 25, 2010)

Hey Kat, can I ask you a question about Storm?

I've read you mentioning that Storm cannot have veggies. Does he get soft poo or something? My Penny is having really gross poopy butt and what looks like watery stool (not diarrhea though) and I've narrowed it down to veggies. She loves to eat veggies and always steals it from Kirby so it's been a challenge isolating Kirby so he can eat and she can't access it. But is that the same thing Storm has happening w/ veggies? I wanna try some more different veggies before I throw in the towel. If there is something that I can feed her I'd like to find out what. I just feel so bad keeping yummy food from her since she's such a hog


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 25, 2010)

No Storm goes into stasis big time. We where having issues about once a month with him. So we went to one veggie the only thing Storm can really eat is parsley/cilantro. But only like one time a week any more then that and he goes into stasis. 

We thought it was the food changed the food. Thought hay changed hay finally we cut veggies he gets them every now and then but with a good dose of bene bac and some gas meds. 

Maybe once every two weeks I cut Jessi's down to once a week because she won't eat Veggies with out Storm there. So they are on about the same diet because of this.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh no! That is way worse than Penny


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 3, 2010)

Everyone is good I am long over do for some pictures I know I will get them soon.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 6, 2010)

Pictures of Jessi and Storm

















































Phoenix my dog

















Boss


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 6, 2010)

I never realized how much bigger Jessi is... or does it just seem that way in the pic?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 6, 2010)

kirbyultra wrote:


> I never realized how much bigger Jessi is... or does it just seem that way in the pic?



No she is about double him weight. He is about 2.7 and she is about 4.6 or somewhere in there. 

So the but picture tells it all.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 6, 2010)

She has put on a little weight cause she never leaves the cage. She does not like being in the living room. So she stays in the cage.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I got a lot done today i cleaned the bunny cage cleaned the kitten cage. Doing laundry vacuuming cleaning my house from top to bottom. 

Getting ready to send Re Re back to the shelter they can do what I am doing helping her put on weight she does not get along with my cat at all but she does get along with my dog. 

The buns are good I know we are way over do for updated pictures I have been busy very busy.

But things are good just thought it was time to update everyone.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 10, 2010)

Redid my Emergency kits today. Man some things needed to be check I have a year old heart guard in Phoenixes. Man everyone ready to go if we have to for some reason.

And it only three o'clock man still so bored.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh I am so excited I am going to the casinos for my birthday. 

And we are planning to go to san antonio for our one year anniversary.

I am so excited to plan it out any advice anyone?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jul 22, 2010)

Well Guess what everyone I will be finally getting my 2 bedroom apartment.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 15, 2010)

So we are moved into our 2 bedroom. I am loving it been taking care of my sisters twins I will update some picture of Storm and Jessi over the next couple of days.


Things are crazy between twins and life things are totally crazy. But I will update on everyone soon promise.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 22, 2010)

Pictures pictures pictures


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry guys I will get them up this week.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 18, 2010)

Here are the picture I promised long time over due.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 18, 2010)

So we moved the bunnies into the bedroom. They no lionger have a top on there cage just the bottom to hold there litter box and such.

Everyone is doing good. I got my permit and drove today. so hopefully I will have my DL soon.


----------

